# No sound on FreeBSD 8.0 with KDE4



## terietor (Jun 17, 2010)

hello,

i am tried to install my sound card.i have followed the instructions from the handbook but i don't have sound.

my system recognizes the sound card,this is the outputs from the commands cat and dmesg


```
cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```


```
dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2010)

Try different outputs. The HDA chipset doesn't seem to be implemented in the same way everywhere. Also have a look at the snd_hda(4) man page. You can change which output/input does what. You may need to tinker with those settings.

Do search this forum, people have reported and solved the same issues as you.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 18, 2010)

try starting hal&dbus. 
for sound in kde4 apps via phonon you'll need them.


----------



## terietor (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks you for your answers.

the problem is solved


----------

